# Any body out there mix it up with western and english???



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

What works for you and your horse is all that counts, unless you are showing. Many endurance riders combine all kinds of tack for performance and comfort. Enjoy yourself, it's not a fashion show :wink:


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree what makes it fun and safe !!!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

It really doesnt matter. I ride english in my western saddle all the time. I dont like riding in an english saddle unless my horse is getting worked consistently and I know he will behave =]


----------



## elevenelevenxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Nope! Not a terrible thing to do at all! Obviously in the show ring you can't post in a Western saddle or use an English bridle, but as a way of getting your confidence back, nothing wrong at all. And if you ever see someone posting in a Western saddle, don't laugh at 'em.....it's better for the horse if the rider's posting versus smacking their butt on the saddle like a big 'ol potato sack! I've heard so many Western riders chastize someone for posting saying "you don't do that when you ride this way!" But I say, as long as it's not done during a Western Pleasure class, who cares! Have fun.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

Lizz said:


> My friend is bustin me so bad......I use my western saddel (because I feel safer) and my english bridel I mix it up I guess. I am just getting back into horses after a long break and I just feel more confident in that big ol western saddel....Is this a terrible thing to do???


I've mixed and matched for years, it doesn't hurt anything if your just romping around the neighborhood!


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

OH MY GOD YOU MONSTER!!! 

only jokin! I used to have a western saddle and rode in a normal bridle... i dont think it makes that much difference at all.

What is a western bridle anyway??


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. Didn't matter to me when I rode today I was as happy as a clam!!!


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

I use to ride in a western saddle with an english bridle all the time until my reins started getting caught on the saddle at the canter....haha.

So now I ride in my western saddle, with an english headstall (without the noseband) and western split reins.

I use split reins for almost EVERYTHING now, I really have an issue with a single rein for whatever reason and if I honestly need them to be a single rein (to loop around the horn if I'm on the ground and need my horse to stand) I just tie them. When i ride English I use the same bridle, although i do actually have one pretty nice pair of english reins that I use on the odd occasion (like when I put the split reins on the hackamore, then want to use the english bridle with the bit, I throw the english reins on that).


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol. I think everyone mixes and matches at sme time or another.

When I ride my colt, I use my western saddle and my english bridle (though I've taken off the noseband as I don't have a use for it). 

When my cousin rides my mare, she likes to use my english saddle and western hackamore bridle... 

I've put a western saddleblanket underneath my english saddle before I got my english saddleblanket...

I've got a western girth on my english saddle...


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else I don't think there's anything wrong with it at all apart from in the show ring of course but any other time what ever makes you feel good


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

You mean there is another way to do it? LOL Doesn't everyone ride in a snaffle bit and western saddle?


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

when i ride and i want to ride both english and western, i put my western saddle on and just change bridles.


----------



## Fox Hollow Deb (Jun 22, 2008)

my mare neckreins and goes in a bosal. But I use an english saddle because it's comfortable for me. I don't care what anyone else thinks, as long as my horse is happy!


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Not at all! I rode with an english saddle and my bejeweled western bridle forever! As long as you dont plan on showing in that, lol!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I have truly developed a love and appreciation for both methods of riding. I totally plan on mix and matching once I buy my horse. That's why one of my requirements for a horse is that they go english or western. I can't imagine choosing one or the other at this point. 

I recently sat in a western saddle after not having sat in one in years. The first thing I said was, "This is so comfy!" Then I said, "I feel like I'm so far away!" lol.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I still use reining even if I happen to be riding English. Riding is riding. Unless you are trying to compete in a show that has requirements there are no "rules" about equipment or style. What works best for the rider and horse and what should be used.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

elevenelevenxo said:


> . And if you ever see someone posting in a Western saddle, don't laugh at 'em.....it's better for the horse if the rider's posting versus smacking their butt on the saddle like a big 'ol potato sack! I've heard so many Western riders chastize someone for posting saying "you don't do that when you ride this way!" QUOTE]
> This makes me laugh cause I have always posted regardless of tack and my trainers teach posting regardless as well. I post all the time as its more comfortable and easier on my back as well as builds muscle(on me) haha :]
> 
> ----Oh darn it cant get the stupid quote to work-_- my computer just went mental


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

That is what we call "winglish" or "estern" and it is totally i don't know if it is normal but its totally fine and fun!!! i agree with the comfort thing. i had to right this little beast mare in a western saddle with her english. cuz she tossed me a few times so I was a little shaky. But its totally fine and won't screw your horse up at all


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Someday I need to get a picture of me riding with an English saddle, Australian leathers, western stirrups over a navajo blanket while wearing T-shirt, jeans and cowboy boots. With a rope sidepull halter. :shock:


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I ride in a mix too. Normally I'm all western, but I really want to be a all around rider so I got me a English saddle. I often ride in it with my western gear. If I every show English I will then get English gear, but until then I see no reason to have double of everything for one horse. Also my horse rides in just a D-ring snaffle and she hopefully will be a barrel horse.


----------

